# Deputy Sheriff David Lambert



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff David Lambert

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Warren County Sheriff's Department
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Tuesday, July 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, June 24, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy David Lambert succumbed to injuries sustained in an automobile accident one month earlier. He was responding to backup another deputy who called for assistance when he swerved to avoid a vehicle at the intersection of U.S. Highway 61 and Oak Ridge Road.

His patrol car overturned, causing him to suffer severe injuries. He was flown to a nearby hospital where he underwent several surgeries before succumbing to his injuries.

Deputy Lambert had served with the Warren County Sheriff's Department for seven months and had served in law enforcement for a total of 15 years. He had previously served with the University of Mississippi Medical Center Police Department, River Oaks Medical Center Security Division, and Ross Barnett Reservoir Patrol.

He is survived by his wife, three children, and seven grandchildren.
Agency Contact Information
Warren County Sheriff's Department
1000 Grove Street
Vicksburg, MS 39180

Phone: (601) 636-1761

_*Please contact the Warren County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Lambert.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in peace D/S Lambert


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

RIP Deputy...my thoughts and prayers are with your family friends, and co-workers


----------



## brick2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rest in Peace Deputy Lambert


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in peace Deputy.


----------

